# Loving Mathieu Lamboley's LUPIN Series Soundtracks.



## muziksculp (Jun 19, 2021)

Hi,

I'm loving Mathieu Lamboley's LUPIN series soundtracks for Part 1 and Part 2.

The *LUPIN Part 2* soundtrack was released recently. Wonderful Soundtrack.


----------



## tonaliszt (Jun 19, 2021)

Yes! It is surprisingly awesome music!! The slower neo-classical stuff feels really fresh in this show and is really beautiful.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jun 20, 2021)

Been listening to this as well. I like it!


----------



## ThomasNL (Jul 5, 2022)

Old thread but i'm listening to this score on repeat lately! So original and well crafted. Perfect blend of classical and modern.

Really needs more attention!


----------

